# Vis report???



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

Does anyone know what the vis is running off Pensacola Pass in the wrecks 12-15 miles due south? Any suggestions on which direction I should run for best vis? I have a few friends coming in town to dive a couple days and I'd like to get them the best conditions I can find.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

With all of this rain...probably not very good. However, if you're spearfishing, you don't really need great visibility.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We went last Thursday and this past Monday. Thursday 12 miles out the top 40 ft was blue and 100+ ft. 100 ft down vis was 25-30. Monday 20 miles out same deal top 40 was 100+ ft of vis. 130 ft down vis was 25-30.


----------

